# Solved: Computer won't boot.



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

I have an IBM desktop (Not this computer so ignore details under my signature). It has Windows ME. I decided to upgrade it to XP and started the process. When it asked me which partition to put it into the only one it would fit into was C, which also has ME in it. I decided this was a bit risky so aborted the setup. When booting I got the option to return to XP setup or start 'with Windows' I chose that and it seemed to boot normally using ME, but I found the keyboard was no longer fully functioning. I could access the internet using IE and OE, but some shortcuts on my desktop wouldn't work and I was not able to reboot into Safe Mode by holding down the Ctrl key. I booted up again into ME and found I could get to system restore via the Start button. I did a restore to yesterday, which was before I attempted to install XP. Now the computer won't boot at all; it goes into a loop. The 'Verifying pool data message comes up followed by a message that seems to begin "Invalid boot" then something about "INI file" and some more text, but it is on the screen so briefly that I can't read it. The IBM page then comes up and goes off and it starts all over. 
I fear I may have to reformat the hard drive, but I have no idea how to get enough sense out of the computer to do that. I can press F1 at one point in the loop and go to the CMOS Setup Utility, but am not sure if that helps me. I don't know much about CMOS but I can't see anything in the list of options that looks promising. Would something in 'Start options' help?
Can someone please give me some suggestions on what I should do? I would like to restore without losing anything, but am resigned to reformatting if necessarily. There is nothing on the disk that isn't either on back up or in my other (this) computer.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

In the BIOS, all you need is the ability to boot off the CDROM before booting from the Hard disk. Its usually in the Advanced section somewhere.
Next insert Windows ME into CDROM drive, restart the computer and follow prompts to install ME:
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/winme_install.asp


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi pj, I don't think I can get into the bios. On this computer you can't get into the CD drive until the bootup is in progress, I have two "Product Recovery" CDs, but I can't see how I can usse them. If I could get them to run I would be able to do something. I have checked the start options in the CMOS but can't see how they help me.
Someone help please!


----------



## DONOVANGOL (May 30, 2007)

I have a Sahara Desktop Computer with Windows XP. My system just suddely crash down. I only have a recovery cd from Sahara and when i try to install it it just say that the


----------



## DONOVANGOL (May 30, 2007)

I have a Sahara Desktop Computer with Windows XP. My system just suddely crash down. I only have a recovery cd from Sahara and when i try to install it it just say that the CSRSRV.DLL file and \i386\c_437.nls with error code 4096 is missing.

Please help me urgently.

Donovan


----------



## DONOVANGOL (May 30, 2007)

I have a Sahara Desktop Computer with Windows XP. My system just suddely crash down. I only have a recovery cd from Sahara and when i try to install it it just say that the CSRSRV.DLL file and \i386\c_437.nls with error code 4096 is missing.

Please help me urgently.

Donovan


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Donovan will you please start your own thread. You are in the wrong forum for XP anyway. I am trying to get some attention for my problem and the last thing I need is you hijacking the thread.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If you put the WinXP CD in the drive, does it boot from that CD?

If you were upgrading from WinME to WinXP the install partition should be the same, i.e., where WinME was installed.

But unless you have data and documents that you really need and aren't backed up, you should do a clean install of WinXP.

You will need a valid Win9x CD to validate the upgrade!

If you don't have one, don't try it.

My doubt is also, does that IBM have the "power" needed for WinXP?

If it's running WinME I would say that is an oldish machine, i.e., it may be a bit underpowered for WinXP.

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

One thing that you may want to try is restoring the registry to previous successful boot.

Bootup with a startup floppy disk and at the A:\> prompt type

C: (press enter)

Now type:

cd windows\command (press enter)

Your prompt should read C:\Windows\Command, correct?

Now type:

scanreg /restore (space between g and /)

Press enter, select a date PRIOR to the problem, press enter, wait for the process to finish and reboot WITHOUT the disk.

If you dont have a startup disk, download one from www.bootdisk.com.

Any luck?

Zee


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Well we seem to be making progress Blue Zee. Firstly the CD cannot be used in this machine (2001 vintage by the way) until it is booted. I have two Product Recovery disks but they are useless if I can't use them.
Your second reply is where I made some progress.I don't have a boot floppy for this machine, but I do have a Norton one from the computer before that! So I tried it and can get to the A disk prompt. I then followed your instructions, (bit rusty on DOS after all these years, but I have a DOS manual from an even older 286 machine), anyway, when I tried to boot up after restoring the registry to well before the problem it went into the loop again. So what can I do next? At least I can get to the A prompt and to the C: prompt and beyond.
You have given me hope, but it seems the directory ain't the problem. Mmmm...


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Press F1 at startup to Enter Bios Setup, take a look around the options. There should be an option to change boot order.

Change it to CD first, SAVE and exit.

Put the WinXP CD in the drive and see if it boots from it.

Zee


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

F1 at bootup (without the recovery floppy in the slot) gives me the CMOS list. There is an item in the CMOS list " Start Options" but it makes no reference to the CD drive, only "Swap Floppy Drive" with the options Disabled or Enabled. It is set in Disabled;
and "Boot Up Floppy Seek" which has the same options and the same selection. None of the other options look relevant to me.
I am not intending to try the XP disk again; I will leave it with ME when (if?) I get it going. Mainly because I have found out it is illegal to use the disk I have on a second computer


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Can you tell me the correct model of that IBM?

If you have the original recovery CD (i.e. specific to that PC), create a new WinME boot floppy.

You will need a working PC with internet access and a floppy drive.

Download this file:

http://spock.uccs.edu/pub/bootdisks/bootme.exe

Put a freshly formatted floppy in the drive and double-click the "bootme.exe" file you downloaded.

This will start the process of creating the boot floppy.

When it finishes, use that floppy to start the sick PC.

From the start menu select with CD-ROM support.

It will boot to a C:\ prompt.

Put the *correct* recovery CD in the drive and at the C:\ prompt type:

E: (press Enter)

This should be your CD-ROM prompt, it it isn't try F: and press Enter.

At the CD-ROM prompt try running:

SETUP or INSTALL

If none work try typing DIR /P and pressing Enter.

It will list the files and folders in the root directory of the CD.

One of those .EXE files should launch the recovery process, see if you can locate the one that does it.

If you manage that, restoring to its original state should solve your problem.

Be aware though that all data and documents will be lost.

If this important you should slave the HDD in a working PC to copy or backup the data and documents you need.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for all your help Zee. I will have to find a friend with a computer with a floppy drive. The two others in this household just have DVD/CD burner/players.
I'll copy your last post and go from there.
Thanks again, Bill.

Edit, your question: the computer is an IBM Netvista. I think the number is P1SRSPR. I bought it new in 2001.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Good luck.

Will be listening.

Zee


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

I seem to have solved it! As I said earlier, I could get into the CMOS but there didn't seem to be anything there to help. Well I found that what I had taken as the heading at the head of the list - "Start Options", was in fact an item in its own right. It has a bullet beside it and the rest of the list is indented so it looks like a heading. When I clicked on it I saw that the first boot option was 'floppy'. I selected '1st option' and then 'CD', inserted the CD and rebooted and it promptly formatted and then reinstalled everything on the two IBM disks. So I now have a going computer again! All I have to do now is a good deal of downloading and installing to get it ready to give to my son when next I see him.

Thanks so much for bearing with me. I had the disks and notes all ready to head off in the morning to have a floppy prepared.
Bill.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Bill,

Great news!

Glad you're out of trouble.

If by any chance you have problems when upgrading to IE6SP1, post back...

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Zee.


----------

